# [SOLVED] New ASUS Laptop won't see wireless network?



## Cobras47 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased an ASUS Laptop and I am attempting to connect to my wireless network. The Laptop is not finding the network? It is using a Atheros AR9285 card.

I have 2 PC, one with a Realtek RTL8139 router connected with an ethernet cable to a highspeed dsl modem. The other PC (the one I am typing this message with) is connected using a wireless adapter (PCI express card).

Below is are both ipconfig /all from both the ASUS Laptop (immediately below) and my home HP PC 

I have tried many tips from the other threads, with no success. Any help you could offer would be welcome.

Thanks



*ASUS Laptop* 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rob's>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robs-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-25-D3-CD-00-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : JMicron PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-91-13-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-CD-00-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E2CAE87B-C27B-4B7D-B03B-CB4607003215}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{54842933-E7DA-4E1C-94C0-30D3DABB07F5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C7FBB61A-64BD-46B9-A52C-08A7893A8B52}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Rob's>

*Home PC connecting using Wireless *
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\carle family>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : carlefamily-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-D0-06-3B-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless PCI Express Card LAN Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-12-D7-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9dd:5161:c503:a3c8%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 22, 2010 8:25:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 01, 2010 11:54:22 AM

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112607
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D5-44-2C-00-23-54-20-02-86

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
GBE NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-20-02-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{53F1B13E-1B8C-4C24-A6A8-A08337C1B
289}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3867:3266:3f57:fe9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3867:3266:3f57:fe9a%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{AD015A2B-62AD-4BC9-9650-8E047A5DE
D8A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6296BC06-89C0-46C6-BD15-75134B84A
98C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\carle family>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New ASUS Laptop won't see wireless network?*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Does your laptop have an On/Off Switch to Enable wireless or maybe Function Key on your keyboard to push to Turn On Wireless connection? 

Are you using a 3rd party Wireless Manager to connect?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New ASUS Laptop won't see wireless network?*

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Cobras47 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: New ASUS Laptop won't see wireless network?*

Hi,

Sorry for the late reply, I was out of town. I resolved the issue after reading one of the posts that suggested to recycle the network modem. Once I did that, the laptop picked up the wireless network.

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New ASUS Laptop won't see wireless network?*

No problem.....Thanks for the udpate.


----------

